# Hand Knitted Sweaters



## crawlin

Here is some of what I make. I love all kind of crafts but I have an online shop selling hand knitted goods including little sweaters for chihuahuas 

Teddy is modelling the halloween sweater for me and I have sold lots of these so far


----------



## rache

Will pm you di x


----------



## crawlin

ok rache x


----------



## jan896

i would love the colors even if the pumpkin face wasn't on it...... well done.... the sweater is adorable


----------



## TLI

How adorable!!!


----------



## crawlin

thanks I am now designing a spider sweater too for him to wear on halloween x


----------



## TLI

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## cprcheetah

Very cute.


----------



## 18453

Gonna pm you


----------



## crawlin

thank you x


----------



## Ivy's mom

Very cute!!!!! Can't wait to see the spider one as well. Great job!!!!!

Lori


----------



## Pookypeds

Very nice!!!


----------



## crawlin

Here is Teddy in his newest spider halloween sweater


----------



## tulula's mum

wow they r great, teddy is really cute


----------



## crawlin

thanks and of course teddy is a great model !


----------



## *Princess*

they are brillaint. well done x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

so cute do u have a link to where u sell them?


----------



## crawlin

Hi thanks for the lovely comments. I do sell them here is the link 
Folksy :: Peggy's knits
If you want one I make them however you want it so a custom made one and I will ship to anywhere. If you are interested please pm me  x


----------



## ExoticChis

checking the link now


----------



## crawlin

thanks if you dont find anything you like i can make custom ones too 
many thanks for looking


----------



## Dragonfly

Adorable! Love the pumpkin face! Great job!


----------



## crawlin

Here is Teddy in the xmas sweater I just made and I am taking orders for these if anyone is interested


----------



## rache

Awww bless him. He's not looking impressed!


----------



## crawlin

haha he had just woke up bless him ! he usually doesnt mind being my model though lol


----------



## 17428

Very Pretty work and a sweetie model too!!


----------



## crawlin

thanks for all the kind comments 
teddy really is a great model!


----------



## BabysDad

How do I get one of those models....... He's absolutely adorable.

I went to the web site but didn't see anything for dogs........ Did I miss it? Im Not very web page savvy some times. I like the Christmas one, Your very talented.

The problem I have with most of the ones I find on the store shelves is they don't make a leash hole for a harness type collar, I can just find the ones that have the hole up by the neck for a normal collar which I won't use on Baby


----------



## crawlin

Hi here is another link that should take you straight to it I dont have any other in stock although I can knit anything custom order 

Folksy :: Buy "Dog Sweater "

If you wanted something in particular I could have a go at making something for you as a custom order or I know if you didnt want knitted that Rache makes lovely fabric ones too xx


----------



## Bernie01

Can someone please help me find hand knitted sweaters for Chi's I amm looking at making and selling them inn my home-based business. Thaks


----------



## Bernie01

The sweaters I make all have holes for leads to go through. plus one at the end for the tail t pop through that makes sure the sweater stay on properly. I am on the lookout for Chi size patterns I need more for variety. cannot keep on making same one although they sell well


----------



## Rubyannie

You can incorporate your own stitch patterns. I have a book called a library of knitting and it gives you lots of different designs, that you can incorporate into any plain knitting pattern. I got mine on Amazon, few years back. Worth every penny...xx


----------

